# New Journal: Early Intervention in Psychiatry



## HA (Feb 17, 2007)

Mental Health Care Enters New Era with Early Intervention in Psychiatry
02/14/2007
_NewswireToday_ Melbourne, Victoria, Australia

Heralding a new area of clinical psychiatry, Blackwell Publishing has launched the inaugural issue of Early Intervention in Psychiatry – edited by Professor Patrick McGorry – Executive Director of the ORYGEN Research Centre, Professor of Youth Mental Health at the University of Melbourne, and Chair of the Executive Committee of “headspace”, the National Youth Mental Health Foundation.

Targeted to an international audience, including researchers, clinicians, primary health care workers, health planners and policy makers, Early Intervention in Psychiatry will provide a common forum enabling researchers and clinicians working across the full spectrum of disorders in mental health with a special interest in their early phases and early diagnosis and treatment to share ideas, experiences and data.

Editor-in-Chief Professor Patrick McGorry said “In contrast with mainstream healthcare, early diagnosis and intervention has come late to the field of psychiatry. Early Intervention in Psychiatry will help guide reform in mental health in an evidence-based manner and act as a resource for policy makers and planners, as well as clinicians and researchers.”

Evidence should be the life-blood for lasting reform, yet useful evidence is in short supply – and it is with this view in mind that Early Intervention in Psychiatry, with its wide mandate, aims to contribute more substantially to progress in psychiatry and the mental health field. Early intervention is the last frontier in psychiatry and health outcomes for serious mental health sufferers may be able to be substantially improved if it could be realised. In facilitating a deeper understanding of the early phases of disorder, Early Intervention in Psychiatry is set to become a catalyst for progress in serious mental disorders.

Professor McGorry added, “The ultimate aim is to ensure that early diagnosis and preventative intervention becomes as widely accepted in psychiatric practice as they are in mainstream health care.”

Mark Robertson, President of Blackwell Publishing in Asia, said, “We are excited at the great potential for growth with this journal, and at how this partnership gives a greater dimension to the width and depth of journals published by Blackwell Publishing.”

Media contact:
Please contact Alina Boey, Public Relations Asia, at 613-8359 1046 if you wish to receive further information on the contents of the journal or PDF copies of the articles published.

*About Early Intervention in Psychiatry*
Early Intervention in Psychiatry will publish original research articles and reviews dealing with the early recognition, diagnosis and treatment across the full range of mental and substance use disorders, as well as the underlying epidemiological, biological, psychological and social mechanisms that influence the onset and early course of these disorders. The journal will provide comprehensive coverage of early intervention for the full range of psychiatric disorders and mental health problems, including schizophrenia and other psychoses, mood and anxiety disorders, substance use disorders, eating disorders and personality disorders.


----------

